# Front derailleur size for 2004 Tuscany??



## mcoven (Oct 3, 2005)

Can anyone tell me the correct Front derailleur clam size for a 2004 Tuscany??

THANKS!


----------



## wang_chung (Jul 7, 2005)

*clamp is 34.9 (nm)*



mcoven said:


> Can anyone tell me the correct Front derailleur clam size for a 2004 Tuscany??
> 
> THANKS!


clamp is 34.9


----------



## HerbertK (Sep 23, 2004)

That is correct.

Herbert
Litespeed


----------

